# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  select_liste, requte,  et stockage de variable

## Invit

Bonsoir,

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

En ce moment, je suis sur un projet dapplication que je dois dvelopper avec le logiciel Orcale Application Express. Or jai un peu de mal  comprendre la logique de certaines chose et jaurais besoin dun peu daide ou au moins que lon me dise si je vais dans la bonne direction ou pas ...
( Je prcise au passage que jai de vague connaissance en SQL mais pas plus).

Voici ce que je cherche  faire*:

Jai plusieurs Select_Liste qui permettent de slectionner chacune une valeur.
Chacune de ces valeurs entre dans la composition dune requette SQL .

Par exemple, jai les Selected_list P1_SL1 et P1_SL2 et le code suivant*:



```

```

En fonction du rsultat de la requte, je souhaiterais excuter une action ou une autre.
Par exemple*:
Si la requte renvoie une donne, aller  la page 2
Si la requte ne renvoie aucune donne, aller  la page 3

Pour linstant jai eu lide daffecter le code ci-dessus dans une action dynamique attache  lvnement *clic* dun bouton.
Dans *Page Item to Submit* mettre les deux select_listes et dans *Page Item to Return* affecter une variable ou un item que je pourrai utiliser dans un bouton qui dclencherai laction *Submit Page* et redirigerait vers telle ou telle page en fonction de la variable /  du Item.

Cependant, je narrive pas  faire cela et je sais mme pas si ma manire de faire est ralisable

Bref jaurais besoin dun peu daide.

Merci par avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,

C'est bon j'ai russi  rgler mon problme.
La solution  t principalement de modifier un peut les requettes de leurs mettre des valeurs par dfaut.
De tte je ne pourrais pas vous les citer mais si a intresse quelqu'un ...

merci  mon responsable pour l'aide ...

Bref, faut quand meme avoir quelque astuce pour pouvoir ce servir de logiciel. Savoir faire des select and co ne suffis pas...

----------

